# Anyone every use gobies as bait?



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

From previous threads debating about the downturn of smallies on Lake Erie. It came to my attention from In-Fisherman 7/11 issue that plastic gobies are being used on the Great Lakes. The article mention the same issue discussed from the previous thread and stated that the use of gobies has worked drop shot rigs near the reefs. I was wondering if anyone has tried this and even taken it a step further and used live gobies?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know a guy who fishes edgewater who has caught everything on gobies....pike, bass, wallleye, and steelhead...he uses a slip bobber with them

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pretty sure live gobies are a no no.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

bobk said:


> Pretty sure live gobies are a no no.


why would they be a no no ???


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Unless something has changed it is unlawful in Ohio to possess live gobies. Not sure about other states.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you cant buy them so if you catch one and put it on your hook whats the big deal


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Possession of a round goby is a 4th degree misdemeanor. UP TO $250 fine and 30 days jail.


----------



## tedward (Jul 11, 2011)

possession is illegal to stop the spread of the invasive buggers


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

While fishing the east side of Pelee last fall for smallmouth, I was using soft craws. After losing one too many to gobies, I left the gobie on the hook. I caught at least a 4 lb smallmouth. I experimented during the day and caught a comparable # of bass which were larger compared to my buddies using crawfigh at $.50 a peice. Better yet I caught no sheephead.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

If i catch a live goby i cut the head off and use it as bait because they work great. I also catch bass, walleye, big perch,catfish, and sheephead on goby colored crankbaits. The goby is a fav for the bass. i have friend who tube fishes with goby colored tubes.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Never saw him get hassled, and he has been using them for years. when was the last time odnr asked what bait you are using....like firstflight said...whats the big deal....he also doesn't posess them...he just catches them on a small preece of worm and drops em back down

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's better to follow the Laws - as we are supposed to be "Sportsmen".


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gulp gobies on a dropshot rig is a smallmouth killer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its my understanding you can use them for bait as long as you put them right back out when you catch them. but you cant keep them for fishing later. it was a charter capt that told me this. but that doesnt mean either one of us knows what were talking about. i would suggest you ask the odnr. and get to know for sure. dont take anything you hear on here as law. unless somebody is dam# sure. then remember were all fishermen,lol.
sherman


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I've caught perch in Canada where they have "coughed" up a small gobie. I will put that back on the hook and it always gets me another perch.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure what the issue is anymore, anywhere we were worried about the gobies getting transferred to has already happened. The rivers are swimming with them, I've caught them at Wallace Lake, Hinckley Reservation, Coe Lake, Beyer's Pond...they're well dispersed. But now I catch one on purpose, hook it through the tail and cast it out. BAM! Channel catfish absolutely love them.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 24, 2008)

mvidec84 said:


> Not sure what the issue is anymore, anywhere we were worried about the gobies getting transferred to has already happened. The rivers are swimming with them, I've caught them at Wallace Lake, Hinckley Reservation, Coe Lake, Beyer's Pond...they're well dispersed. But now I catch one on purpose, hook it through the tail and cast it out. BAM! Channel catfish absolutely love them.


You may be catching our native sculpins which look alot like gobies. Catfish love sculpins


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

boatnut said:


> I've caught perch in Canada where they have "coughed" up a small gobie. I will put that back on the hook and it always gets me another perch.


this happened to me several times last year, the one good thing is that EVERY fish in erie eats them,.......


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

You know, I hadn't thought of that, but just did some comparative research and I am certain that what I caught at Coe lake was a goby, the others are questionable. I'll have to do some more fishing to get a definitive answer I guess...in the interest of science, of course.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I fish near Edgewater and catch alot of gobies w/ jigs. Always catching garbage fish near the break wall w/ the kayak and want to try something that doesn't get rockbass, sheephead, and gobies. So , from everyones advice I will fish for gobies the first half using jigs and then use the gobies as live bait to hopefully get some smallies or lmb further out or around the same area. I will not bring any gobies home or use them in another location to keep things clean and safe.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Never saw him get hassled, and he has been using them for years. when was the last time odnr asked what bait you are using....like firstflight said...whats the big deal....he also doesn't posess them...he just catches them on a small preece of worm and drops em back down
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


The big deal is that if it is illegal then he or whom ever does it is breaking the law!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The big deal is that if it is illegal then he or whom ever does it is breaking the law!


Just as anyone who drives 66 mph on the freeway is breaking the law lol


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

robertj298 said:


> Just as anyone who drives 66 mph on the freeway is breaking the law lol


The difference is a cop won't stop you for goin 66 but I wouldn't want a game warden to see me using a gobie for bait. Kinda think you would get a ticket.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

If I were you I would call ODNR and confirm that you can do that. I understand that you are not allowed to posses gobies. If you get stoped for some reason it could get very expesive very fast.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

> fishhogg If I were you I would call ODNR and confirm that you can do that. I understand that you are not allowed to posses gobies. If you get stoped for some reason it could get very expesive very fast.


fishhogg I am taking your advice and going to call odnr before I go any further. If I can not use live bait then I will find plastics at the local bait shop that hold goby like bait.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Davidd said:


> fishhogg I am taking your advice and going to call odnr before I go any further. If I can not use live bait then I will find plastics at the local bait shop that hold goby like bait.


Are you allowed to cook them?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I cant see why not? they want you to kill them any way?


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Just use em where you catch em.


----------



## fishyscience (Apr 14, 2004)

It is illegal to possess ANY live aquatic invasive specie. Review your new Ohio 2011 fishing regulations. Catching gobies and keeping them in your minnow bucket or livewell is illegal. The reason is to prevent non-caring anglers (basically morons) from catching gobies from Lake Erie and transporting them to another lake to use as bait.
Regarding the question of using ONE goby at a time that was caught while bass fishing as bait, I strongly recommend contacting Gino Barna, Lake Erie Law Enforcement Supervisor in Sandusky at: 419-625-8062. If he is not in the office, ask for anyone in law enforcement.
Stopping the spread of aquatic invasive species is EVERYONES RESPONSIBILITY. Please visit the following website to learn how you can help.
http://www.protectyourwaters.net/


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Davidd......save time and skip the gobies. Get yourself a deep diving crankbait. I'm fond of the norman lures (chrome and black). It looks like a shad and it rattles. I think the packaging says it dives 6-8 ft deep. Cast it back behind the kayak and start to paddle. After you get moving a little open your bail up and let out line while you paddle 10 more strokes, then close the bail and troll away. I can't keep the bass off this rig. If you setup as I described that lure will run around 13 or 14 ft. deep. Position yourself in 15-20fow and have a ball. 

Remember.....when it comes to gobies ...."catch and IMPROPER release is the way to go"......I'm a fan of the Phil Dawson style release.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just checked with ODW law enforcement at the Sandusky office. 

As I figured you can use gobies as bait on Lake Erie IF you do not "take posession" of them. In this case taking possession means either putting LIVE gobies in a bait bucket, or live well, or in any way keeping LIVE gobies on your boat or in a bucket on shore.

You may possess DEAD gobies.

As several other posters have mentioned the goal of ODW is to prevent the spread of gobies to other waters. Once someone puts live gobies in a bucket or live well the chance of a mistaken transportation is possible. If they never end up in a means to transport then they will not get transported.

SO, if you catch a goby ON LAKE ERIE and immediately put it on a hook and return it to the water as bait you are not breaking the law. That is O.K.

As far as using gobies as bait I am sure most predatory fish will take them if given the chance. Most predatory fish, as most predarors in general, will not usually pass up an easy meal, even if it is not high on their preferred prey list. 

As a scuba diver in Lake Erie I can assure you that gobies are so numerous in the rocky bottom areas that a smallmouth bass could eat them all day long whenever it wanted. They do dart around and hide under rocks, but being so numerous any fish that takes some time hunting them is going to get one sooner or later.

As for mistaking a sculpin for a goby that is possible but highly unlikely as the number of gobies to sculpins in Lake Erie is probably 10,000 to 1. You can tell the differance fairly easily. If it looks a little different that a typical goby return it to the water.

Lake Erie


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

lskater said:


> The difference is a cop won't stop you for goin 66 but I wouldn't want a game warden to see me using a gobie for bait. Kinda think you would get a ticket.


I've been fishing over 50 years and I have never had a game warden stop me to see what I was fishing with


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

> Davidd......save time and skip the gobies. Get yourself a deep diving crankbait. I'm fond of the norman lures (chrome and black). It looks like a shad and it rattles. I think the packaging says it dives 6-8 ft deep. Cast it back behind the kayak and start to paddle. After you get moving a little open your bail up and let out line while you paddle 10 more strokes, then close the bail and troll away. I can't keep the bass off this rig. If you setup as I described that lure will run around 13 or 14 ft. deep. Position yourself in 15-20fow and have a ball.


flyphiserman I am going to use your advice next outing.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I caught a gobie last fall while perch fishing in Canada. Put it on a spare pole and hung it over the side about a foot off the bottom. Caught this smallie as well as a couple of jumbo perch on it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Davidd said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. I fish near Edgewater and catch alot of gobies w/ jigs. Always catching garbage fish near the break wall w/ the kayak and want to try something that doesn't get rockbass, sheephead, and gobies. So , from everyones advice I will fish for gobies the first half using jigs and then use the gobies as live bait to hopefully get some smallies or lmb further out or around the same area. I will not bring any gobies home or use them in another location to keep things clean and safe.


please DO NOT put them in your bait bucket or livewell as this will cost you big bucks if you get caught. you have to catch and use them one at a time. you cant save them for bait. hope this clears things up alittle.
sherman


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

sherman51 don't worry I do not have a livewell or a bait bucket. Since I use a kayak I run light and tight. Plus, I plan on not using real gobies but goby like plastic bait. Most of the fellow fisherman have given other tips and tactics to use with crankbaits and plastics.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey lake erie, you got any cool stories of diving down there? i would think that would be like an aqarium!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd love to see pics of what down there....

I cleaned a perch that had a 5" golbie in it. 

I caught a very small golbie, with the hook running from the bottom lip then through the top. I caught 2 sheephead and 1 perch with it.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have looked into this issue of legality of gobies for some time and finally got the same definitive answers from odnr/odw as posted below. Using a live goby is ok, but you may not possess them - as in a bucket, livewell, etc. I have this stated from dnr in email and from several in-person conversations with officers who were out on the water ticketing for no license. Go ahead - catch one, put it out as bait and catch something bigger. (in my opinion -If you are thinking of catch and release fishing, though, use artificials, or opt for a circle hook, though). Also, don't bother beheading them. I see people cut them up since they think they are too big for fish to eat. Definitely not so. Save money and don't buy crayfish. As far as sheepshead avoiding them - that is a falsehood! I catch more sheepshead on them than anything. And some monstrous ones, too! I have caught or witnessed people catch lots of things with gobies - cut, live, and dead - the list includes, largemouth, smallmouth, yellow perch, walleye, channel cat, sheepshead, even a big bluegill once. As an amateur aquarist, I can tell you that if one fish fits in another's mouth, the bigger one will eat it given opportunity!
As far as other species, any sport-caught fish is legal for bait so long as you are not in possession of more than the legal limit. You could, for example, catch a perch and put it on a tip up for pike, so long as you have 29 or less on the ice/in the cooler/bucket etc.
I also have caught and used chubs for bait. The big issue is transporting. Don't move fish unless specifically ok'd by an officer.


----------



## tedward (Jul 11, 2011)

I have caught a large gobi with a small gobi. they must be delicious cus everything in the lake eats them. Lake erie has what I call a gobi carpet.


----------



## TDW (Jun 9, 2010)

Canadian regulations are very specific. From Canadian regulations: "Never use gobies as bait. It is against the law to use gobies as bait or have live gobies in your possession."


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

The very best perch bait is a "barfed" up goby. When we are perchin' we always look in the livewell for the barfed up stuff that perchies give. We then use that as bait and it works great. Gobies are the best, but also white perch minnows are as good. It must be something about the smell because the barfed up gobies are better than the live ones.

OK, now you guys are gonna think I am weird, but a couple years ago, we were bottom bouncing walleyes. So over the course of the next hour and a half, everone catches at least one "keeper" walleye except my youngest son. Well, we are just about ready to go and he pulls up a real large 5" goby. He said "Daddy, is this a keeper?" Just to make him feel better I said, "yup" to which my oldest son asked me if I was really gonna filet it and eat it and just to be funny, I said "yup". So we did and even though the "filet" was no bigger than a medium shrimp it was.........very good! The meat was snow white and very mild. i kinda wish they would grow bigger!


----------



## 11xaaron (May 26, 2012)

I talked to a ODNR officer who came down to check my license at edge water. I asked him about this topic. He said. It's legal to use them as bait. If u don't plan on using them as bait give them to the gulls. It is illegal to throw them back and it is illegal to transport them. This means. Yes use them as bait don't hold on to a bucket full and don't take them away from where your are fishing.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Plastic gobies work well! I have used them on drop shots successfully many times...Poor Boy Baits makes a good one. 

I have caught everything from big smallmouth to massive sheepheads on them!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on the gobie for bait. On a recent trip we caught some of the biggest perch I have ever seen on the lake using them on a dropshot rig. Not to mention the smallies can't stop eatin them!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

11xaaron said:


> I talked to a ODNR officer who came down to check my license at edgewater..... It is illegal to throw them back




I don't think there is any LAW requiring you to kill them and not return them


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Firstflight, what's the big deal? BECAUSE you will always have people think it is ok to use them somewhere else other than lake erie and then that lake, and another, and another has gobies. Some of you guys have the wrong thought process. It is illegal to possess, but you can use them as bait on erie. But you will always have nuts that will sneak them in their livewell or bait bucket and use them on some other lake because in this day and times, it is all about ME, and some do not care about what they are harming or what they introduce into another lake!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

guppygill said:


> Firstflight, what's the big deal? BECAUSE you will always have people think it is ok to use them somewhere else other than lake erie and then that lake, and another, and another has gobies. Some of you guys have the wrong thought process. It is illegal to possess, but you can use them as bait on erie. But you will always have nuts that will sneak them in their livewell or bait bucket and use them on some other lake because in this day and times, it is all about ME, and some do not care about what they are harming or what they introduce into another lake!!!!


it doesn't matter what the laws or rules/regulations are because there is always going to be ignorant jagoffs who don't care.....but on erie what is the big deal? They are everywhere and there here to stay so use em if you got em...I prefer plastics

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

